
CEO who raised price of pill to $700 calls journalist a ‘moron’ for asking why - SonicSoul
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2015/09/21/ceo-of-company-that-raised-the-price-of-old-pill-hundreds-of-dollars-overnight-calls-journalist-a-moron-for-asking-why/
======
ender89
He would have asked "Let's see if we can get a statement from @MartinShkreli.
Martin, your co. just hiked the price of an old drug - new to you - by 5000%.
Why, aside from the obvious desire to milk more money than a Saudi oil shiekh
from a population that has little choice but to pay outlandish prices for a
life-saving medication, would you raise the price so drastically?", but
twitter has a character limit.

Although I do love the idea of making the people who are suffering now
bankroll the research to cure people tomorrow. Its just so logical and
thoroughly misguided.

------
doug1001
if the "dialog" had occurred without the 140-character limit:

journalists: why did you increase, over-night, the price of Daraprim, a life-
saving drug, from $13.50 to $750 per pill, a 5,000% increase

Martin Shkreli: you are such a moron--the previous price of the drug was
$18.00 not $13.50, so the price increase was barely above 4,000%. Why don't
you check your facts!

journalist: aplologies for the outrageous error. i regret any damage casued,
etc., etc. So anyway, some people might think that even a 4,000% increase is a
lot.

Martin Shkreli: you are such a moron--making drugs is difficult, time-
consuming, and uncertain--the price increase is necessary to re-coup our R&D
costs. Just trying to keep our heads above water.

journalist: good point, you're certainly entitled to make a buck for all of
your hard work and risk-taking; but not sure how that applies here--your
company, Turing, didn't develop this drug, in fact, your company just bought
the rights to the drug last month.

Martin Shkreli: like i said, a moron.

